# Help: Repairing wood E-3 AWACS Model



## sonny91 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a damaged wood model of an E-3 AWACS that I want to fix and put in my office. The model was my dad's from back when he was active duty on AWACS, so I'd like to fix it instead of buying a new one. I have no experience or knowledge regarding model building, so I'm looking for some advice :thumbsup:

One of the engines on the wings is damaged and the tail and wing have had the ends chipped off. (Pictures are at the end)

What are some techniques I should research to fix those issues? What tools should I invest in? And any general advice on this is much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

First those tail and wing tips look like they're going to be the easiest to fix, just take it into your local hobby shop, if you've got one in your neck of the woods, and ask for a wood strip the right thickness.
As for the engine simply clamp the pylon back in place and glue it at the same time and once that's dried you'll need to putty and sand. You're also going to have to repaint the plane.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You shouldn't have to repaint the whole plane, but you will have to match the paint and blend in the new paint. An airbrush will be helpful


----------



## sonny91 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the help!

So far, I've been able to fix the wing tips and the engine mount is drying. 

For the paint, I found some Testor's paint (FS 36375) that is listed as being color matched to gov't military colors. Do ya'll have any experience with their military colors? And would that be a good place to start?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Like djnick66 said, you only need to paint and blend the color around the damaged areas. The Model Master paint probably won't match. As already stated, you're gonna have to blend the color. The original paint most likely isn't still the same as it was back in the day anyway so this is going to be (possibly) an arduous job. I say this because you stated you are not a model builder.

You will need to buy several shades of gray, close to what you have and try, try and try again to patch that color. And as already stated too, the only really good paint result can only be achieved is by an airbrush. This is getting into considerably more $$, especially if you haven't a compressor. Plus, you need to gain some experience with an airbrush for good results.

Looks like repairs you've done so far you have an understanding of miniature construction. Looks good too!

Because of $$ you will have to brush paint which will not give you as smooth a finish as what's on there. So it all depends on how good you want it to look.

*Good luck, it's nice to have such a cool piece of your dad's history!!*

Carl-


----------



## sonny91 (Jul 24, 2015)

I managed to get it finished...or more like good-enough haha

The color's close enough that its not very noticeable from a distance, and I can set it in a way that the damaged engine side won't be seen. I didn't realize the color would be flat or else I would've bought the clear gloss as well. 

Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What I'll do is take a q-tip and dip it in the paint then apply it to a piece of scrap plastic and once it's dried compare it to the model needing a repair paint job.
The reason your paint job looks different from the other is because one is a gloss while the other is a flat based paint. Then again that may be only part of the reason why yours is a bit darker. I would suggest dipping a q-tip in your grey paint and when it's dried dip the other end in some future floor polish and apply it to the dried flat grey to see if the gloss finish matches up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can gloss it up with any acrylic clear gloss. Tamiya has a nice one. 

There is no "Future Floor Polish" any more. It is now Pledge and the Future name has been removed from the package. Pledge is a clear acrylic "paint" for your floor and works well. But, for such small areas, I would just buy a jar of clear gloss model paint


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Sonny91, that looks really good! The color isn't bad at all. Just put a little gloss on it and it will be that much less noticeable I think.

Glad it worked out so well for you, being a piece of family history and all. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> You can gloss it up with any acrylic clear gloss. Tamiya has a nice one.
> 
> There is no "Future Floor Polish" any more. It is now Pledge and the Future name has been removed from the package. Pledge is a clear acrylic "paint" for your floor and works well. But, for such small areas, I would just buy a jar of clear gloss model paint


I know they changed the name but I keep forgetting the new name, and besides Future does not yellow like other acrylic clear coats do.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

djnick66 said:


> You can gloss it up with any acrylic clear gloss. Tamiya has a nice one.
> 
> There is no "Future Floor Polish" any more. It is now Pledge and the Future name has been removed from the package. Pledge is a clear acrylic "paint" for your floor and works well. But, for such small areas, I would just buy a jar of clear gloss model paint


Actually, you're wrong. They did not remove the Future name from the packaging. It's now "Pledge, the Future Shine". There was never a "Future Floor Polish" , it was "Future Floor Finish". It's not, and never has been, as some people call it a wax, or a polish. Technically, it's a gloss sealant.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Actually, you're wrong. They did not remove the Future name from the packaging. It's now "Pledge, the Future Shine". There was never a "Future Floor Polish" , it was "Future Floor Finish". It's not, and never has been, as some people call it a wax, or a polish. Technically, it's a gloss sealant.


The most current packaging as far as I know does NOT say Pledge "with Future Shine". The Future Shine part was dropped.

Actually Future can yellow although people say it does not. But, in a lot of cases, it is not the clear coat that yellow but the white paint or light paint. Too much or too thick a layer of anything like that can yellow. 

I tend to use lacquer clears myself


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Do you have proof that Future yellows???


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

djnick66 said:


> The most current packaging as far as I know does NOT say Pledge "with Future Shine". The Future Shine part was dropped.
> 
> Actually Future can yellow although people say it does not. But, in a lot of cases, it is not the clear coat that yellow but the white paint or light paint. Too much or too thick a layer of anything like that can yellow.
> 
> I tend to use lacquer clears myself


The (expletive deleteds) have changed the name AGAIN! I went to SC Johnson's site and on the product page are nothing but complaints from customers about how now it's so confusing what with the name changes that they're getting pissed off and can't tell which of the Pledge Floor Care products to use. Tip - The correct one seems to be Pledge Floor Care Finish . Unless it says "Finish" under the Floor care label, it isn't the old Future. Seema that Johnson's is hoist with their own petard. Look for a new name sometime soon is my prediction. Mucking Forons.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I just went to their web site and entered future floor polish using their on site search engine and it did come up under a different name.


----------

